# Are you planning on using a Spectral Illusion this year?



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Let us know if you are using a Spectral Illusion this year and we will promote your haunt on our blog, Facebook page and Twitter! Just let us know the details (dates, times, address, and anything else you want us to know), and we'll send people your way!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Is that the complete Video shown on your Site or is it longer? Or just loop the same Video?


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes. All of the videos are seen in their entirety in the YouTube videos. There are a couple that have a few seconds of added black at the end that isn't seen in the video, but all of the action is there. They are all designed to loop.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

OK,cool.Thanks for the info and being on here.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

You bet! Let us know if you ever have any questions, and we'll do whatever we can to help!


----------

